

Learn how to import. This course teachers you though owners and entrepreneurs  - edotthekid
http://importcrashcourse.com/

======
Jugurtha
Sent e-mail to myself for memo. I'll look into that later, seems interesting.

On a side note, Eric S. Raymond wrote a piece about a project he was working
on, that's relevant to this. The article's name was "Making Simple
Connections". (in case the link I'll provide will change, so you can Google
it).

[http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4281](http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4281)

